# Crazy Weather!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

From the awful fires and drought in Colorado, to the flooding in Florida.
To the Hot temps overtaking much of the states...!

Here in KY most of the state is in a stage 1 drought. It's been bad, and we fear it's only going to get worse.
There are burn bans everywhere, and a lot of the counties are starting to ban the use of fireworks and the parks won't have their annual fireworks next week  

It's going to be our hottest day so far this year today, 97. THANK GOODNESS the humidity isn't high or it would be extremely unbearable. But low humidity and some wind make for fire conditions....
Going to be hotter tomorrow, and looking to be in the 90s all week. 
For us this is near record temp conditions.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Same here...my T.V. shows 104 right now! Hate it!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have had like 2 days in the 100's already! and this week should be in the 90's! Yuck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Ugh, hate the hot weather. It's miserable for the animals =<


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Rain's worse


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We just hit our first 100 'official' day since Aug 2007. They said this is the first time it's been 100 in June since 1988. Crazy. I'm so worried about the goats! But so far they seem to be okay.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't get anything done for checking on the goats and taking cool water out to them! It is 106 here now! my boys are breathing heavy and just laying in front of fans, but seem to be hanging in there!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well as of right now the local station is saying it's 102 but my house gauge is saying it's 106 outside right now. I had brought in the smallest bottle baby into the house before I went to the coop and I just gave her some cool milk and turned her back out. I have been keeping a close eye on everyone and watering when ever they look like they need fresh cool water. I have also been taking ice cubes out to add in the water. Hung up more sun shades for the sheep and just can't get over it being this hot here at this time of the year. 

To think we had a flash flood here a couple of weeks ago and two run-ins that normally don't flood too on water and became a mess. . . now it's so hot a flash flood would even be welcomed. At least me hay guy has plenty of hay for me this year. He sold his cattle off before having some surgery, so we have access to more hay thank goodness with the way the weather is being.

Hope everyone stays cool and safe. Or on your region safe and well kept.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It got up to 101 here today with heat index around 110, ugh....humidity is so miserable. We did have some strong wind gusts a little while ago, and cloud coverage so it feels much better outside now! Weatherbug keeps jumping back and forth from 101 to 82...so I have no idea what it really is out there LOL 
The goats seem to feel better now, they are all up moving around, grazing, babies are playing, etc. so that's a relief. 
My husband works with horses, he went into work this morning and got off about 9:30am, they brought all the horses in, turned on fans, and then went back to work at 4pm, it's almost 7:30pm and he's still at work. 

I was telling him earlier today with this drought maybe we need to go ahead and get our winter hay now. Problem is, no place to really store it! I can fit about 40 bales in the barn, but we'll probably use 80 bales this winter....Need to make the hay building I kept ranting to my husband about!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's been crazy hot here as well, but luckily we just had a small storm..my goats seem to be doing just fine but my poor bunnies are not happy. A lot of the counties surrounding us also have surn bans going on & hopefully it wont affect all of the fireworks :/


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Bless his heart, with all this heat I hope they (him, other workers and the horses) can handle it. When I use to show I would always do early morning and late rides to help with the heat. Humidity is one of the worse things about our area's. We are E. TN and I think you are KY so it's probably closer to similar humidity issues, but when I went to OK it was hotter but less humidity and it was fairly nice when I went (years ago).

Yes hay storage would be nice. Ever since we moved to the new farm for more land we loss our hay storage space. My old barn had a huge hay loft that I could put up 450 squares, now here I am just 7 minutes from my hay guys house so I just visit him every 2 weeks and he keeps enough for me.

Maybe your hubby can build it when some of the heat clears up. (fingers crossed for you).


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Ours has been all over the place. We are used to dry, hot summers but it goes from 100+ to 68 and everywhere in between.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

It has been crazy. I don't know if we are ever going to have a real summer here. It warms up, and then it rains, warms up enough to turn grass brown, then rain. Humidity is awful.

Oh well I'm now kinda hoping we keep up the wet pattern till the 4th is over with. My worst fear is someone setting off fireworks and starting a fire in my lower field. I was doing a great job of making a fire break till my field mower broke down and the shop is taking it's good sweet time fixing it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was 101 today but with humidity it felt like 110 for much of the day, nasty heat! We're just not used to this at all, and it really got my allergies bothering me earlier today.
Then about 6 or 7pm, there was a thin cloud cover and then a couple of huge gusts of wind and the temp cooled down about 20 degrees! It became bearable again, even the goats started moving around, grazing, the babies started playing, and the 4-H girls started grazing too. 
They are saying 102 tomorrow, then back down into the mid to lower 90s. Praying for rain, there are tiny chances, but seems the day before a rain chance, that rain chance just vanishes!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We just had a really strong storm go through! Whew! There were 50mph wind gusts ahead of it, I was afraid it would blow a tree down on our home or on the barn! Tomorrow I'll have to walk the fence line back in the woods.
Worst lightning I've seen in a long time, takes a lot to get our power flickering the way it was doing when the storm got intense.
It's still lightning a LOT, but not as bad directly over us. 
My husband was on his way home from a relatives, and a tree is down, so I'm trying to be patient about them getting home, I can only imagine my 5yo is terrified! I told my husband to go back, but not sure that he could. That road is notorious for trees falling. You can bet anytime there is a strong storm with wind, a tree will fall and block that road! 
I don't do storms very well, so it's been 'fun' being home alone, haha...at least mother nature is giving us some rain! Not the downpour I was hoping for, but at this point anything is better than nothing.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I hope they make it home safely. We finally are getting rain here too this evening. It is still storming and lighting up the night sky like it's day time. I looked out the window during one of the flashes of "day light" only to see how much mess I will be having to clean up tomorrow. 3 big limbs down in the front yard. Just hoping everything stays off the fence lines. At least the hubby will be off on the 4th if any large damage occurred. 

I hope everyone stays safe during these bad storms!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope you didn't get any damage DDFN! Thankfully we fared well, some limbs down, but nothing damaged, and the goats appreciated the leaves from the limbs 
I drove to town today and couldn't believe all the limbs laying everywhere and huge trees that had been knocked over like they were toothpicks. There were several that had fallen over the roads and had to be cut up and put on the side of the road. We didn't get nearly enough rain  All the rain tonight seems to be southeast of us, but I know the people in western KY need it worse than we do.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad your guys are ok. Well all of our critters are fine and all of our fields that have animals in it the fences are fine. All tree limbs landed in areas that had nothing to harm. The hubby said outside of the farm there is some good damage. He said one street sign was ripped out of the ground and in a yard. Another farm had their mail box pulled up out of the ground (it was in concrete). We were pretty lucky here and got a very good amount of rain. The only down side is the fact that our garden was hit pretty hard. I spent all day cleaning up outside from down limbs to the most time in the garden. All our staked tomato, peppers and even our corn has been hit hard. Tomato's hit the worse. I had to stand a large amount back up and cover the roots back up. I put in some T-posts and strung all the damaged plants up in hopes to safe them. 

Even after all of this I am just glad we got some rain.

Best wishes that everyone else is safe and happy for the 4th!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm glad to hear you guys are okay too! Glad the damage was minimal and no one was hurt. Sorry about the garden, hopefully it will be okay! We didn't get nearly enough rain to make a difference in the drought  They are saying our next best chance will be Sunday night.
The temps are going down a bit, but the humidity is supposed to go up. NOT looking forward to that!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Silly me. I thought this post was about your crazy "wether"!!!!

:whatgoat: :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^LOL!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish we could get some rain! We've gotten all the big, dark clouds and lighting but only end up with like 12 drops.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Same here. We NEED rain.
Our grass is turning brown and on the road sides it already is brown.
Corn field are very thin and all plants wanting water.
Must have been 3-5 weeks since a good rain (few light showers and thats about it).
Today it is hot and humid and looking like no rain for a while.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We had LOTS of rain last night! it was pouring! We keep getting it...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The rain just keeps bypassing us! About 2am there were some small storms developing north of us, so me and my son went out and brought their 4-H girls into the barn, etc. guess what? we received NOTHING.
Then rain was forming just east/northeast of us earlier and all of eastern part of the state is getting it, but us? NOTHING. It's cloudy and dark, it looks like it should rain, but hasn't. 

I think our next best chance for rain is Sunday night, and I won't even get my hopes up for it.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Candace.....you guys are in the same pattern that we are in......rains around us  
I am so sick of this summer! rather have snow on the ground....at least my goats wouldn't suffer so much. It kills me to see them affected by the heat and only so much I can do........I have 4 fans going in the barn....they rather be in the barn during the ehat of the day as we don't have a lot of shady area outside. I'm not leaving home during heat of the day so I can keep an eye on them and give cool fresh water often.......when it's not humid, I mist them with a spray bottle of cool water.....looks like though we will get a break from the temps come Sunday, but still no rain!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Denise - yep we're in the same pattern! The rain has been going right by us, yesterday afternoon there was a big rain 'cloud' <haha> north of us on the radar, so we were outside getting things done, felt about 5 sprinkles and that was it! it basically died out when it got to us! So unfare!
I'm with you I don't like leaving, I am constantly checking on everyone. We have some goats sick because of the heat and from them digging in their dirt areas and breathing in all the dust <they are covered in it too, they look like they are turning black!>.

I saw mid to low 80s starting Monday and I wanted to jump for joy! I still hope they don't change it for hotter temps. Fingers crossed! 
It was 102 here today, and supposed to be 103 tomorrow. 
They are saying rain on Sunday I think better chance Sunday night and Monday.

My kids have a 4-H show on Monday, glad it's supposed to cool off, no way I'd leave and put the goats through that in 90+ weather, mid to upper 80s is hard enough on them.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Hope you guys hang in there. We had a rough storm come through again last night but this time didn't get any rain here, but you could see rain across the lower field on the other mountain range (it just didn't make it to us). Computers have been having internet issues were it has been hit or miss but we have been lucky again. Unlike Cades Cove which is about an hour from here.

Stay safe and cool in this crazy weather.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We had a nasty Thunder storm here the other night... I was out doing goat chores when it rolled in.. I like to listen to my iPod while I milk and such... I could feel the electricity running through my earphones! (it was really messing up my iPod!) The lightning was striking real close too...


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

JOY: Please be careful when doing chores in lightning. We don't want you hurt. When I was younger and managing a dutch warmblood and TB farm the owner wanted to try to get the horses in after a storm hit us pretty fast. I warned him about I didn't think it was a good idea but out the barn he went and I was about 15 foot behind him when lightning came up from the ground and was only about 2 foot behind him. He didn't know what happened but his body jumped about 3 to 4 ft off the ground and he said he felt the hair on his neck stand up. Very scary but both were very lucky that day. No horses were harmed and all humans lived to tell the tell. 

Lightning is nothing to play around with so please stay safe. We kinda like having you around :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

DDFN said:


> JOY: Please be careful when doing chores in lightning. We don't want you hurt. When I was younger and managing a dutch warmblood and TB farm the owner wanted to try to get the horses in after a storm hit us pretty fast. I warned him about I didn't think it was a good idea but out the barn he went and I was about 15 foot behind him when lightning came up from the ground and was only about 2 foot behind him. He didn't know what happened but his body jumped about 3 to 4 ft off the ground and he said he felt the hair on his neck stand up. Very scary but both were very lucky that day. No horses were harmed and all humans lived to tell the tell.
> 
> Lightning is nothing to play around with so please stay safe. We kinda like having you around :wink:


I agree!

I used to work on a horse farm and we had some close calls with bad storms! One time we were trapped in the barn during a tornado warning, it was SCARY! I don't think a twister ever came near us, back then we weren't really in tune with all that stuff to busy with working all the time. Not only was the winds bad, but bringing mares and foals in who were on their toes and ready to run us over to get into the barn!

I've also heard of lightning coming through and striking laptops before, so it's really not good to use any kind of electronics when you have a bad lightning storm.

It's 99 out right now, feels like 103 @ 1:30pm. Going out to check on everyone and make sure the herd queen isn't hogging the fan for herself.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys! Trust me I really don't like being out in it! It was just really cloudy and low rumbles of thunder when I went out.... it rolled in REALLY fast! 

Wow that would be so scary DDFN! I have been at the barn and had to bring horses in in some bad storms too.... not fun!
HS I know what you mean! They would jump in your arms if you let them! LOL! I bet that was scary! I don't do storms too well.... LOL!
Glad both of you are OK though!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are DONE with the triple digits at least for now! They said it was officially 105 yesterday! The 2nd hottest temperature ever recorded - the hottest being 108 in 1936! 
Supposed to be in the low to mid 90s today with storms developing this afternoon into tonight and tomorrow, I pray that we get plenty of rain! 80s all next week and a chance for rain/storms every day! Come on rain!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are actually predicting heavy rain over the next few days. So much so they have an alert out on our news channel....
Of course I know some areas could be affected negatively, I laugh for my immediate area.. the only thing I can see flooding around my area is the creeks...that are bone dry :laugh: 

Anyway, I still won't believe the rain is coming until it's happening, especially since they are saying south will get more than north. We're in the middle.... We've had maybe .10th of an inch of rain since around the beginning of June. 


Thu July 12, 2012 7:52 AM



Expires:

Thu July 12, 2012 8:00 PM



Description:

...BENEFICIAL BUT LOCALLY HEAVY RAINFALL EXPECTED THROUGH THE WEEKEND... SEVERAL PERIODS OF ENHANCED PRECIPITATION CHANCES ARE EXPECTED THROUGH THE END OF THE WEEKEND. THE CAUSE IS A FRONTAL BOUNDARY AND SLOW MOVING UPPER LEVEL DISTURBANCE COMBINING WITH AMPLE AMOUNTS OF GULF MOISTURE TO PRODUCE REPEATED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS OVER THE AREA. AT THIS TIME...IT APPEARS RAINFALL TOTALS GENERALLY WILL RANGE FROM 1 TO 3 INCHES ACROSS SOUTHERN INDIANA AND CENTRAL KENTUCKY THROUGH SUNDAY NIGHT. LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS ARE POSSIBLE IN AREAS THAT SEE REPEATED THUNDERSTORMS. FLASH FLOODING MAY BECOME A POSSIBILITY IN THESE LOCATIONS AS INTENSE RAINFALL RATES AND DRY GROUND FROM RECENT DROUGHT COULD LEAD TO EXCESSIVE RUNOFF. SOUTH CENTRAL KENTUCKY APPEARS TO BE IN LINE TO RECEIVE THE HIGHEST RAINFALL AMOUNTS WITH SLIGHTLY LESSER AMOUNTS NORTH OF THE OHIO RIVER THROUGH THE END OF THE WEEKEND. STAY TUNED TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO AND YOUR LOCAL MEDIA FOR UP TO DATE FORECASTS AS FUTURE HEADLINES MAY BE NEEDED.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We are also out of the triple digits. We still don't got any rain, but we're out of the triple digits thank god! I have a slight feeling this drought may last a while. 

I never thought there would be such careless people in our area. But I guess this stuff happens. We had 2 ditch fires here yesterday. I think someone threw their cigratte out the window and that's how I think the fire started. They happened between a half mile of themselves. So they were pretty close together. They were on SR 142 and one of the fires was right in front of a friends house! The fire department got there quickly and got the fires out thank goodness!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We had five days of triple digits. Now it is only supposed to hit 79º today. Why can't it just hover in the mid 80's for a while?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

^^^At least the goats are happy. They prefer the cooler weather.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Me and my goat prefer the cooler weather too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We got light rain/sprinkles on Thurs and Fri, everything was going right around us, it was crazy weather indeed! about 10-11 miles from us they got over 2 inches of rain on Thursday alone, and that storm tracked just south of us.
Sat we finally got a little rain, but Sunday morning brought a few really good downpours! Then off and on that day. Monday morning a few light showers. Amazing how the trees and everything on our property seem to be responding. We may actually need to cut the grass soon LOL

Temps have been really good, in the 80s, but supposed to be in the low 90s starting tomorrow, and with the humidity that means it's going to be really miserable! Today after the rain this morning it was 82, but with humidity it felt like 96! I took the kids to a goat show and it was so hot from humidity. We have a little chance for rain the next couple of days, and I hope we do get more....as long as it's not during the kids goat shows lol


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Tonight it is so cold that I put the kids in the smaller pen so I could open up more of the barn so everyone can come inside. Really crazy for late July in Central California.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It was 74 here last night, but sooooo humid.
Right now it's 90 and feels like 96 because of the humidity. I wouldn't mind the upper 80s and low 90s so much if we could do away with the humidity. 
The nice thing about having the humidity in a day like today is the fact it increases the chance for rain each day. So far everything is popping up south of us, but at least there is some green on the radar since the entire area has been in a drought.

The kids want to go to another goat show tomorrow, but they are forecasting 93 degrees and I just don't know...with this humidity.....we might go - but I don't know the fairgrounds... and won't go if I can't hook up a fan for them.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Three of my goats had snotty noses this morning. I would bet money it is this crazy, changing weather!!!!! No other symptoms; but I, of course, will keep an eye on them.
It is overcast and I am wearing long pants and long sleeves. CRAZY indeed!!!!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well we had been getting some good rain but now its just back to hot and thunder storms without any rain. It took me an hour to just water everyone this morning and its not even at its worse yet for the day. Hope everyone else hangs in there!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We had dark clouds and thunder here yesterday. I was thinking yay rain! But of course the clouds split and went right around us! ARRGH!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

IT"S RAINING!!!! IT'S RAINING HERE RIGHT NOW!!!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We had record lows yesterday. It is still a bit cool today but is supposed to be back in the 100's by the weekend!!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

It's already back in the hundreds here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

it was soooo HOT here today OMG...I think it got up to 94, but with the high humidity it felt well into the 100s. 
We left for a goat show about 45 minutes north of us, and saw showers popping up around that area, so figured we'd run into some. Nope. It was dry.
About 6pm, just before the show was going to start the dark clouds approached and it got BUSY....OMG I haven't seen it pour rain like that in a very VERY long time! It must have dumped 2-3 inches on that place when all said and done! It was lightning and the wind was crazy. Thankfully we were in the barn - 2 horse stalls deep on each side.
It cooled off and the kids were complaining they were cold lol

Got home about an hour ago, looks like we got a little rain, and possibly some storms coming down from Cinncinati later unless they die out. 

Anyway...it was an 'adventure' some of the goats were getting sleepy when it hit, and some were freaking out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We ended up having storms develope over the top of us last Thursday and dump much needed rain on us - so much so our bone dry creek was running half full! But of course we haven't had more than sprinkles off/on since then and the creek is pretty much dry again, just some 'puddles' now. Our grass is on the verge of needing to be cut though!

Nice weekend, but today it's getting hot and humid again  92 but with high humidity, it'll feel above 100+ It's 87 right now and feels like it's 96 
It'll be like this the next week, but at least we have some rain chances each day...


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My poor babies are so confused. First they are attacked by a heat wave, then a cold wave (went outside and they were all puffed up like little marshmallows XD) now it's getting hot again!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Same here. One night I am opening up the whole barn to give them more shelter; then I have to leave it open during the day to provide extra shade.
Last night there was a tremendous thunder and lightening storm.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had some very strong storms last night around 11:30pm, most intense lightning I"ve seen in a LONG time. It was literately lightning constantly for about 30 minutes, strong winds and rain.

About 8pm tonight another strong storm moved in with another front. This one had some very strong winds...made feeding time real fun! I got done before the real strong stuff moved in. It was raining so hard you could barely see outside, the wind was blowing the trees all over the place, and a lot of lightning. It's almost 10pm and we're on a 2nd storm. We're really working our way out of the drought and I feel very blessed for that, but wish everyone was getting it that needs it!


----------

